# Best electric prod???



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking for input on everyone's opinions on the best brand of electric cattle prod.

I've got an aggressive ram (7 years old) who may need more "persuasion" than a squirt bottle of vinegar water will provide.

If it weren't that he is a member of a critically endangered breed and has valuable genetics, he'd already be on his way to freezer camp. (as it is, I keep telling him that when he gets older and doesn't perform well, I'll have his head mounted on the wall and his hide turned into a rug! LOL)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is just gorgeous. Sorry no help here, I've never bought a cattle prod before


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tractor supply sells decent ones with different length wands. If you use one, tell him no, then a quick zap on the meaty area of the thigh. They learn quickly! He will try and run away. It hurts and scares them. 
He is a beautiful ram.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are all pretty much the same. I'll see what brand mine is. But I suggest getting the short stick, it's a hog stick. It's a little hard to get the long one to get anything that is super close to you. I used mine when I would pour the grain. At first I had the long one and after a miss and I got my leg I got the short stick lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry Jessica84, I had to laugh when I read that you got your leg! It's not funny, but ...... I got mine once too! It sure lights you up!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no once I got over the screaming and cursing I had to laugh about it too lol same thing with the hot fence. I had a evil laugh once I got it up because they would start respecting my fence, yeah I've lost track of how many times I've been nailed by it....karma? Yeah probably lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What magnificent horns!
We use a red handled one from the feed store. I don't remember the brand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the red handle one, you want something they can feel.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The red handled one is called hot shot. I have one. Dont like us g it but I will if I have too.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Our Southern States has one from Gallagher; our TSC has one from Jolt. Are those good brands?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Fjfjd


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I was in TSC once and didn't realize that the prods were "hot" and trying to be funny, I prodded myself thinking I'd act like I got a shock, and needless to say, I didn't have to to act. Kids thought it was funny! Last time I went near one!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

seventeenfarms said:


> i was in tsc once and didn't realize that the prods were "hot" and trying to be funny, i prodded myself thinking i'd act like i got a shock, and needless to say, i didn't have to to act. Kids thought it was funny! Last time i went near one!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

These stories are too funny


----------

